# Wedding Colours



## PnutProtector

What is/was the colour pallet for your wedding? and why did you chose it?

Mine is silver, ivory, and all different shades of purple.

something like this...
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XKKMv4ZN5Fs/R_twABkAJbI/AAAAAAAAATw/iokBTCHxBFA/s320/mosaic1985091.jpg


----------



## Nic1107

Mine was purples as well, with gold and white as the main accent colours, some sage green thrown in.


----------



## Kimboowee

Dark purple, fuscia and some white to break it up!


----------



## Nemo and bump

buttercream yellow. we chose it because my favorite flowers are yellow so everything is based around that. oh wants a bit of blue but we'll see how it looks


----------



## Eoz

Midnight blue,Silver and cream x


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine was soft metallics - silver, oyster, ivory, flecks of gold, swarovski crystals - basically anything shiny and sparkly!


----------



## Eoz

^^ I like!!


----------



## MrsVenn

4thbump said:


> ^^ I like!!

Haha, there's some pics in the 'share your wedding photos' thread, if you want to see an example. x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mine was champagne and cream with lots of pearls and lace as I wanted an elegant, vintage feel. Sort of like these mood boards:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww316/luxeproductions/MarthaStewart1.jpg

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lhmazxcCTLU/SAYHM1UH-0I/AAAAAAAAATE/_D22e3WLbEE/s400/0516wwgold.jpg


----------



## PnutProtector

4thbump said:


> Midnight blue,Silver and cream x

One of my Bridesmaids is getting married next fall and those are her colours too! It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## PnutProtector

rafwife- those are gorgeous colors. I love the mood boards, they give great ideas


----------



## polo_princess

I have no idea yet ... but i want white/silver/pale pink ..... i think ... white/silver on its own doesnt "fit" needs a little colour splash


----------



## dizzyspells

I am going Black and White most people look at me in shock when I tell them but I just love how it looks.x


----------



## Stef

Mines a deep raspberry pinky colour, ivory and black. 

x


----------



## EstelSeren

Blues and ivory/creams. My dress is going to be royal blue with a visible ivory underskirt and the bridesmaids will be in paler/brighter blues with Ben in a navy blue suit. The flowers will be cream tulips with some daffodils. Basically, it's blue because whites don't suit me and ivory/creams because I'm a traditionalist at heart! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## PnutProtector

polo_princess said:


> I have no idea yet ... but i want white/silver/pale pink ..... i think ... white/silver on its own doesnt "fit" needs a little colour splash

if it's done the right way, it could look gorgeous. 
https://www.beardeddragon.com.au/img_pages/wedding/white_blue_silver.jpg


----------



## PnutProtector

EstelSeren said:


> Blues and ivory/creams. My dress is going to be royal blue with a visible ivory underskirt and the bridesmaids will be in paler/brighter blues with Ben in a navy blue suit. The flowers will be cream tulips with some daffodils. Basically, it's blue because whites don't suit me and ivory/creams because I'm a traditionalist at heart!
> 
> Beca :wave:

oh wow! a blue wedding gown! I could never pull it off, but it sounds really pretty how you've described it.


----------



## amylk87

mine is going to be whites/creams/silver/blues. But blue flowes don't exist in nature! There are only a few lol.


----------



## Sooz

We had balck, white and burgundy with a lace theme. Everything was based around my gorgeous dress and I loved the idea of a black & white wedding, we used the burgundy as an accent colour in the flowers and men's accesories and also to break up the venue decor.


----------



## sparkle

We're having dusky pink with ivory. Like rafwife I'd really like a vintage feel so lots of lace, pearls etc...


----------



## Pyrrhic

I adore Black and White weddings. Very modern and classy if done the right way.


----------



## Frankie

Ours will incorporate greens as were getting married on st patricks day yet to decide on what type


----------



## Linzi

lilac, purple, white & silver (and ivory apparently as hubby ordered the wrong suit :dohh:)

x


----------



## louise1302

mine was baby blue ivory and silver

i wanted red but it wasnt really a summer colour


----------



## Heidi

Baby pink and baby blue, blue for the men (dont like pink on men) and pink for the bridesmaids


----------



## PnutProtector

sparkle said:


> We're having dusky pink with ivory. Like rafwife I'd really like a vintage feel so lots of lace, pearls etc...

I'm going for a vintage vibe too! not quite a theme, but an overall mood and environment. We found a fabulous old house turned event venue that fit the picture in my head.


----------



## Stephie 25

we had ivory & red for ours.


----------



## PnutProtector

Stephie 25 said:


> we had ivory & red for ours.

those were my original colors, but OH's ex chose those colors for their wedding, so that was out.


----------



## buttonnose82

at the moment we like aubergine/silver/ivory but thats not a confirmed colour theme yet hehe


----------



## Sovereign

Ours are sky blue and silver and white x


----------



## MrsP

We had dusky pink, white and anything that sparkles!


----------



## lauzliddle

we had baby pink and ivory :)


----------



## PnutProtector

Lots of pink colors! Must be a new trend


----------

